# ποιο γένος στην ακολουθία άρθρο-αριθμητικό-ουσιαστικό;



## Costas (Jul 17, 2009)

Έκανα αναζήτηση με βάση το "αριθμητικά" και δε βρήκα τίποτα, οπότε ανοίγω νήμα:

η εισβολή άφησε 16.000 Γερμανούς νεκρούς και 28.000 τραυματίες, για να μη μιλήσουμε για *τους* 66.000 Πολωνούς νεκρούς στρατιωτικούς και *τους* χιλιάδες εκτελεσμένους αμάχους.

και

ο Χίτλερ αναφέρθηκε δημόσια *στα* «δέκα εκατομμύρια» Γερμανούς που ζούσαν σε γειτονικά κράτη

Θα μπορούσε όμως να είναι και αντίστροφα:

η εισβολή άφησε 16.000 Γερμανούς νεκρούς και 28.000 τραυματίες, για να μη μιλήσουμε για *τις* 66.000 Πολωνούς νεκρούς στρατιωτικούς και *τις* χιλιάδες εκτελεσμένους αμάχους.

και 

ο Χίτλερ αναφέρθηκε δημόσια *στους* «δέκα εκατομμύρια» Γερμανούς που ζούσαν σε γειτονικά κράτη

Εγώ διάλεξα τα δύο πρώτα, αν και ανόμοιου χρώματος, γιατί έτσι μου πάει καλύτερα. Τέλος πάντων, μπαίνει θέμα συμφωνίας του άρθρου πότερον, με το γένος του αριθμητικού ή με το γένος του ουσιαστικού; Μήπως όπως θέλουμε κι όπως μας πάει κατά περίπτωση; (το τελευταίο δε με χαλάει καθόλου)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2009)

Ενστικτωδώς, και χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι σωστό, λέω:

...τους 66.000 Πολωνούς...
...τα δέκα εκατομμύρια Γερμανούς...

Αν αφαιρέσουμε τον αριθμό και μιλήσουμε για "χιλιάδες Πολωνούς" και "εκατομμύρια Γερμανούς", τι άρθρο βάζουμε;
Τους χιλιάδες Πολωνούς;
Τα εκατομμύρια Γερμανούς;

Ας περιμένω, λοιπόν, ν' ακούσω και τη γνώμη των επαϊόντων.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2009)

Καλή ερώτηση· κι εγώ έχω αυτή την απορία και μέχρι στιγμής τη χειρίζομαι κάπως διαισθητικά, όπως λέτε. Και μάλιστα με τον ίδιο τρόπο:
η εισβολή άφησε 16.000 Γερμανούς νεκρούς και 28.000 τραυματίες, για να μη μιλήσουμε για *τους* 66.000 Πολωνούς νεκρούς στρατιωτικούς και *τους* χιλιάδες εκτελεσμένους αμάχους.
και
ο Χίτλερ αναφέρθηκε δημόσια *στα* «δέκα εκατομμύρια» Γερμανούς που ζούσαν σε γειτονικά κράτη
Άμα ζοριστώ, πάντως, το κουκουλώνω με την ντρίμπλα της γενικής, που δεν μου αρέσει αλλά καμιά φορά βολεύει: 
[...] και *τις* χιλιάδες εκτελεσμένων αμάχων.
ο Χίτλερ αναφέρθηκε δημόσια *στα* «δέκα εκατομμύρια» Γερμανών που ζούσαν σε γειτονικά κράτη

Και χωρίς το αριθμητικό, όπως λέει η Αλεξάνδρα: 
Τους χιλιάδες Πολωνούς
Τα εκατομμύρια Γερμανούς

Αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω τον κανόνα, ώστε να τον παραβαίνω συνειδητά, τουλάχιστον...

Α, και να μην ξεχάσω:
Τα 5.000.000 λέξεις
ή τις 5.000.000 λέξεις;


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2009)

Κι εγω με την πλειοψηφία- οι χιλιάδες Γερμανων δεν μου κάθονται καλά. Γερμανών τι; είναι η πρώτη ερωτηση. 

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ εκατομμύρια πράσινων ακριδών να κατασπαράζουν τα σπαρτά, αλλά άνετα μπορώ να φανταστώ εκατομμυρια πράσινες ακρίδες να κάνουν το ίδιο. 
Μη μας πιάνει γενικομανία!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 17, 2009)

Κανονικά το άρθρο συμφωνεί με το αριθμητικό (+ γεν. πληθ., στην παλιότερη ή "ορθότερη" σύνταξη) Γι' αυτό και εκεί ήταν πιο ταιριαστό.
Επειδή όμως τώρα λέμε περισσότερο "εκατομμ. εργαζόμενοι", "χιλιάδες νεκρούς", "δεκάδες κοπέλες" κλπ., το άρθρο στις χιλιάδες και δεκάδες, πού είναι θηλυκά, τείνει συχνά να προσδιορίζει το ουσιαστικό για να προετοιμάσει (προλάβει παρανόηση) για το γένος του ουσιαστικού που θα ακολουθήσει. Ενώ τα εκατομμύρια είναι ...ουδέτερα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2009)

χιλιάδες Γερμανών σκέτο
όπως εκατόμβες νεκρών
ή ώρα φαγητού
ή διακοπές χαλάρωσης
κ.α.π.

Ε, μη μας πιάνει και γενικοφοβία! ;)

Διευκρινίζω:


daeman said:


> [...] με την *ντρίμπλα* της γενικής, που *δεν μου αρέσει* αλλά *καμιά φορά βολεύει* [...]


 
Και τελικά, συμφωνώ: κι εμένα δεν μου κάθονται καλά εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες Γερμανοί, για να μη μιλήσω για εκατομμύρια Έλληνες και μία Ιταλίδα που δεν μου κάθεται καθόλου: η Μόνικα...


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2009)

Για να μη μιλησουμε για τις χιλιάδες δραχμών που χαλάει καθε νοικοκυριό... (για διακοπές. π.χ.)
Για να μη μιλησουμε για τις χιλιάδες δραχμές που χαλάει καθε νοικοκυριό...
(καποτε, που υπήρχαν δραχμές, γιατί το ευρώ είναι άκλιτο)


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Για να μη μιλησουμε για τις χιλιάδες δραχμών που χαλάει καθε νοικοκυριό... (για διακοπές. π.χ.)
> Για να μη μιλησουμε για τις χιλιάδες δραχμές που χαλάει καθε νοικοκυριό...
> (καποτε, που υπήρχαν δραχμές, γιατί το ευρώ είναι άκλιτο)


 
αυτό, μάλιστα... 
:) = καλό παράδειγμα, βαρύ μου έπεσε, πού θα τα βρω; κάτι θα σκεφτώ, καλές διακοπές!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 18, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι αν κάναμε τη συζήτηση μερικά χρόνια πριν, τα ετερόπτωτα σχήματα δε θα έπαιρναν ούτε ψήφο (ΟΚ υπερβάλλω λίγο). Το φυσιολογικό για τη δημοτική είναι να έχουμε όλα τα συστατικά ομοιόπτωτα (αντιθέτως προς την καθαρεύουσα και την αρχαία), το δε άρθρο να ακολουθεί αυτό του προσδιοριζόμενου ουσιαστικού, εκτός κι αν το αριθμητικό δεν μπορεί να συμφωνήσει ως προς το γένος με το ουσιαστικό. 
Άρα, το πρόβλημά μας είναι αυτό το εκτός και για να γίνουμε πιο συγκεκριμένοι είναι οι "χιλιάδες" και τα "εκατομμύρια". Πάντως, ούτε αυτό το υπαρκτό πρόβλημα είναι λόγος για να το "γυρίσουμε" στη γενική: επομένως θα πούμε "χιλιάδες Γερμανοί". Άλλωστε κι εκεί που προσδιορίζεται η ποσότητα είδους κανονικά δεν βάζουμε γενική: ένα κιλό ζάχαρη, μια σκελίδα σκόρδο, μια εξάδα μπύρες. Είναι βέβαια αλήθεια ότι αυτός ο κανόνας βάλλεται πανταχόθεν στην πράξη τα τελευταία χρόνια, κι έτσι διαβάζουμε για "250 γραμμάρια ζάχαρης" ή ακόμη και "ένα ποτήρι κρασιού" (που οδηγεί και σε παρανόηση, μια κι αυτός που το λέει εννοεί ένα ποτήρι με κρασί κι όχι ένα ποτήρι για κρασί σε αντιδιαστολή με το νεροπότηρο), που εμένα μου φαίνεται επηρεασμός από τα γαλλικά και τα αγγλικά.
Τί κάνουμε εκεί που έχουμε πρόβλημα για το άρθρο (δηλ. "χιλιάδες Γερμανούς", "εκατομμύρια Έλληνες"); Το δικό μου ένστικτο με οδηγεί στη λύση της συμφωνίας του γένους του άρθρου με το γένος του αριθμητικού (δηλ. τις 3.000 Γερμανούς, τα δέκα εκατομμύρια Έλληνες), χωρίς πάντως να πιστεύω ότι η αντίθετη επιλογή αποτελεί ατόπημα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2009)

Η Σχολική Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη (1941) δεν το εξετάζει καθόλου το θέμα.
Η Γραμματική της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (Holton/Mackridge/Φιλιππάκη-Warburton) επίσης δεν το θίγει. Λέει:

Οι χιλιάδες από το 2.000 και πάνω αποτελούνται από τα απόλυτα αριθμητικά 2, 3, 4 κτλ. μαζί με το θηλυκό ουσιαστικό στον πληθυντικό _χιλιάδες_, με το οποίο πρέπει να συμφωνούν (και όχι με το ουσιαστικό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο αριθμός), π.χ. _είκοσι μία χιλιάδες_ (21.000) (...)
(...)
Παραδείγματα σύνθετων αριθμητικών με ουσιαστικά:

_τριακόσιες τριάντα δύο χιλιάδες τετρακόσιοι ενενήντα τρεις κάτοικοι
ένα εκατομμύριο πεντακόσιες πενήντα πέντε χιλιάδες τριακόσιες δεκατέσσερις δραχμές
είκοσι μία χιλιάδες εννιακόσια είκοσι ένα βιβλία_

Δεν θίγει δηλαδή το θέμα του _άρθρου_. Ίσως βέβαια να θεωρεί ότι δεν υφίσταται καν θέμα, κι ότι το γένος του άρθρου καλύπτεται από τη ρύθμιση ότι "τα απόλυτα αριθμητικά 2, 3, 4 κτλ. (...) πρέπει να συμφωνούν [με το χιλιάδες] (και όχι με το ουσιαστικό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο αριθμός)", αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο πράμα. Δείχνει δηλαδή είτε να αγνοεί την ύπαρξη του ζητήματος είτε να το θεωρεί (κακώς) αυτονόητα λυμένο.

Να σημειώσω ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα πολλά ανεξέταστα αγκάθια, π.χ. ποδήλατο είκοσι μίας-μιας ταχυτήτων ή είκοσι ένα ταχυτήτων ή ό,τι άλλο;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 19, 2009)

Costas said:


> Να σημειώσω ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα πολλά ανεξέταστα αγκάθια, π.χ. ποδήλατο είκοσι μίας-μιας ταχυτήτων ή είκοσι ένα ταχυτήτων


Το τελευταίο, νομίζω, μόνο ...λόγω υπερβολικής ταχύτητας :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2009)

Costas said:


> Να σημειώσω ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα πολλά ανεξέταστα αγκάθια, π.χ. ποδήλατο είκοσι μίας-μιας ταχυτήτων ή είκοσι ένα ταχυτήτων ή ό,τι άλλο;


Για μένα δεν πρόκειται για αγκάθι, απλώς για κλασικό λάθος που κάνουν οι εκφωνητές στην τηλεόραση.


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2009)

Εντάξει, κακώς το έθεσα, γιατί ξεστρατίζει το νήμα από το κυρίως θέμα του, που δεν είναι η συμπεριφορά των κλιτών τύπων του αριθμητικού (και δη στη γενική) αλλά το γένος του άρθρου. Αλλά η ίδια η έκφραση "κλασικό λάθος" λέει πάρα πολλά... μόνο που θα μας πάει σε φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις περί διαχρονικής εξέλιξης της γλώσσας, οι οποίες έχουν γίνει επανειλημμένα. Οπότε, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το συνεχίζω το συγκεκριμένο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2009)

Το αναφέρω εδώ απλώς και μόνο επειδή η μια ετικέτα στο νήμα είναι «αριθμητικά». Νυχτερινό δελτίο ειδήσεων της ΕΤ1, 18/7/09. Η εκφωνήτρια ανακοινώνει το θάνατο του γηριαότερου (και μοναδικού πια; --δεν κατάλαβα) επιζώντος του α' παγκόσμιου πολέμου, ο οποίος δεν «χάρηκε μόνο δισέγγονα και τρισέγγονα, αλλά και τετρασέγγονα...»


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2009)

Δεύτερου μοναδικού, αν άκουσα καλά. Άρα μοναδικός πια είναι ο έτερος...
Και πώς να τα πεις; Μάλλον τετρακισέγγονα, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2009)

Costas said:


> Δεύτερου μοναδικού, αν άκουσα καλά. Άρα μοναδικός πια είναι ο έτερος...
> Και πώς να τα πεις; Μάλλον τετρακισέγγονα, ε;



Μάλλον... Αλλά με μία ή με δύο λέξεις; Και τι τού ήταν τότε του τετράκις εγγονού του; Προπρο-προπαππούς (ή -πρόπαππος); Τετράκις (πάππος) παππούς;


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μάλλον... Αλλά με μία ή με δύο λέξεις; Και τι τού ήταν τότε του τετράκις εγγονού του; Προπρο-προπαππούς (ή -πρόπαππος); Τετράκις (πάππος) παππούς;


 
Μακρινός πρόγονος; Ζωντανή οικογενειακή ιστορία; Προϊστορία; Απολίθωμα;
forefather? Ur-Vater?


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2009)

Για να επιστρεψουμε σοτ ρχικό, δε νομίζω ότι το ποτήρι κρασιού (δηλαδή ποτήρι με κρασι) και τα συναφή έιναι όλα επιρροή από ξένες γλώσσες μόνο (άλλωστε ότανμιλάς με τους φίλους συ στα ελληνικά μιλάτε και σκεφτεστε!) αλλά κι αποτέλεσμα της αμηχανίας που πιάνει καμιά φορά τους ομιλητές ότι δεν μιλάνε σωστά και καταλήγουν να υπερδιορθώνουν τα λόγια τους. Έχουμε καταντήσει να μας φαίνεται ορθότερο το δυσκολότερο. 

Λένε τα βιβλία μαγειρικής π.χ προσθέτετε τα 250 γρ ζάχαρη και το ξύσμα λεμονιού. Και σου λεί ο άλλος γιατί του λεμονιού κι όχι και της ζάχαρης; Ακούει καικανέναν από τους φιγουρατζηδες να το λένε, παέι, του κόλλησε, πηγαίνει- δεν πηγαινει η γλωσσα του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ur-Vater?



Ur- κατά βούληση, αλλά με *Großvater*, (εντελώς ανάλογα με το great- και το grandfather στα αγγλικά): Εδώ ήταν *Ur-Ur-Ur-Großvater* :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η εκφωνήτρια ανακοινώνει το θάνατο του γηριαότερου (και μοναδικού πια; --δεν κατάλαβα) επιζώντος του α' παγκόσμιου πολέμου, ο οποίος δεν «χάρηκε μόνο δισέγγονα και τρισέγγονα, αλλά και τετρασέγγονα...»


Δεν ξέρω πώς τα λένε τα εγγόνια τέταρτης φουρνιάς, αλλά με τέτοιους προπροοοοπαππούδες σύνταξη δεν θα δούν. :)


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2009)

Άλλα αγκαθάκια:

Περισσότεροι από 2.100 κρατικούς υπαλλήλους ή κρατικοί υπάλληλοι ;
Πάνω από 2.100 κρατικοί υπάλληλοι ή κρατικούς υπαλλήλους ;

Γύρω στους 5000 εξαθλιωμένους
Γύρω στις 5000 εξαθλιωμένοι
Γύρω στα 10 εκατομμύρια εξαθλιωμένοι /ους ;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 19, 2009)

Costas said:


> Άλλα αγκαθάκια:
> 
> Περισσότεροι από 2.100 κρατικούς υπαλλήλους ή κρατικοί υπάλληλοι ;
> Πάνω από 2.100 κρατικοί υπάλληλοι ή κρατικούς υπαλλήλους ;
> ...



Νομίζω ότι σε όλα τα παραδείγματά σου πρέπει να διατηρηθεί ομοιόπτωτο σχήμα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2009)

Όταν λες "ομοιόπτωτο" εννοείς εν προκειμένω αιτιατικές; Ώστε:

Βγήκαν στο νησί γύρω στις(στους) / πάνω από 5000 εξαθλιωμένους ;
Υπάρχουν γύρω στα / πάνω-περισσότεροι από 10 εκατομμύρια φιλάθλους ;

Εγώ και στα δύο θα έβαζα ονομαστικές, που συμφωνούν με το ρήμα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 19, 2009)

Costas said:


> Όταν λες "ομοιόπτωτο" εννοείς εν προκειμένω αιτιατικές; Ώστε:
> 
> Βγήκαν στο νησί γύρω στις(στους) / πάνω από 5000 εξαθλιωμένους ;
> Υπάρχουν γύρω στα / πάνω-περισσότεροι από 10 εκατομμύρια φιλάθλους ;
> ...



Όχι, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ονομαστικές εννούσα κι εγώ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2009)

Costas said:


> Άλλα αγκαθάκια:
> 
> Περισσότεροι από 2.100 κρατικούς υπαλλήλους ή κρατικοί υπάλληλοι ;
> Πάνω από 2.100 κρατικοί υπάλληλοι ή κρατικούς υπαλλήλους ;
> ...


 
Εδώ, εγώ τουλάχιστον, δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα. Ονομαστική ή αιτιατική, ανάλογα με τη σύνταξη που θα ακολουθήσει, όπως:
Πάνω από 2.100 κρατικοί υπάλληλοι δέχτηκαν να αποχωρήσουν εθελοντικά (πρόωρη, και η μόνη ασφαλής πλέον, σύνταξη) :)
Περισσότερους από 2.100 κρατικούς υπαλλήλους συνέλαβε το ΣΔΟΕ για χρηματισμό (ουτοπική σύνταξη) ;)
Γύρω στους 5.000 εξαθλιωμένους περισυνέλεξαν τα αρμόδια όργανα για να τους μεταφέρουν σε κατάλληλα ιδρύματα, όπου θα απολαύσουν την περίθαλψη και τη στοργή που μόνον ο κρατικός μηχανισμός μπορεί να τους προσφέρει... (κρατική μέριμνα και παράλληλες σπουδές στις κατά τόπους "ακαδημίες" σωφρονισμού) 
_Περίπου_ 5.000 εξαθλιωμένοι συμπολίτες μας πορεύτηκαν προς τη Βουλή για να διεκδικήσουν τα αυτονόητα δικαιώματά τους (αυτονόητη και η κατάληξη) 
Γύρω στα 10 εκατομμύρια εξαθλιωμένοι Έλληνες αποφάσισαν να μετοικήσουν στον πρόσφατα ανακαλυφθέντα, γεώμορφο 3ο πλανήτη του συστήματος l (ελ) του Κενταύρου (απόσπασμα του μυθιστορήματος επιστημονικής φαντασίας - ελπίζω όχι βασισμένου σε πραγματικά γεγονότα - που θα γράφω κοιτάζοντας τα ραδίκια ανάποδα)


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2009)

Πώς ξέρεις να τα μαγειρεύεις! :) Πάντως, έβαλες "γύρω στους πέντε χιλιάδες εξαθλιωμένους": αιτ. αρσεν + αιτ. θηλ. + αιτ. αρσ. (αυτό αναφέρεται στο αρχικό θέμα του νήματος). Πρόσεξα και την ντρίμπλα του _περίπου_. Χωρίς ντρίμπλα, όμως, πώς θα ήταν; Με ονομαστική ή με αιτιατική; Ή όποιο να 'ναι;

Βασικά, δε λέω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα: για μένα, σχεδόν anything goes. Αλλά για κάποιον/α συστηματικό/ή, το να βάλει τάξη σ' αυτό το κουβάρι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο, ακόμη κι αν αποδεχτεί ως αρχή την αταξία (γιατί υπάρχουν και συντάξεις αφύσικες).


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2009)

Costas said:


> Πώς ξέρεις να τα μαγειρεύεις! :) Πάντως, έβαλες "γύρω στους πέντε χιλιάδες εξαθλιωμένους": αιτ. αρσεν + αιτ. θηλ. + αιτ. αρσ. (αυτό αναφέρεται στο αρχικό θέμα του νήματος). Πρόσεξα και την ντρίμπλα του _περίπου_. Χωρίς ντρίμπλα, όμως, πώς θα ήταν; Με ονομαστική ή με αιτιατική; Ή όποιο να 'ναι;
> 
> Βασικά, δε λέω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα: για μένα, σχεδόν anything goes. Αλλά για κάποιον/α συστηματικό/ή, το να βάλει τάξη σ' αυτό το κουβάρι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο, ακόμη κι αν αποδεχτεί ως αρχή την αταξία (γιατί υπάρχουν και συντάξεις αφύσικες).


 
Ίσως γιατί μου αρέσει και το μαγείρεμα, ίσως κι επειδή ήμουν χημικός (και μπάρμαν) κάποτε. ;)
Το "γύρω στους πέντε χιλιάδες εξαθλιωμένους" έτσι μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα, να συμφωνεί με αυτό που λέει ο tsioutsiou στο #5:


tsioutsiou said:


> [...]
> Επειδή όμως τώρα λέμε περισσότερο "εκατομμ. εργαζόμενοι", "χιλιάδες νεκρούς", "δεκάδες κοπέλες" κλπ., το άρθρο στις χιλιάδες και δεκάδες, πού είναι θηλυκά, τείνει συχνά να προσδιορίζει το ουσιαστικό για να προετοιμάσει (προλάβει παρανόηση) για το γένος του ουσιαστικού που θα ακολουθήσει. Ενώ τα εκατομμύρια είναι ...ουδέτερα.


Στο "Γύρω στις 5000 εξαθλιωμένοι" η ασυμφωνία στην πτώση (όχι στο γένος) άρθρου και ουσιαστικού για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου κάθεται πολύ καλά· καλύτερα πάντως από το "Γύρω στους 5000 εξαθλιωμένοι" όπου το άρθρο δεν συμφωνεί στο γένος με το αριθμητικό ούτε στην πτώση με το ουσιαστικό. Γι' αυτό και η ντρίμπλα...
Άσε που η θεσσαλική, κυρίως, σύνταξη, π.χ. όχι για μένα, αλλά για τς (τους) άλλοι, μου ξινίζει με ξενίζει πολύ...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

Costas said:


> Πώς ξέρεις να τα μαγειρεύεις! :)



Χε, χε. Κι εγώ πάντως - που απο μαγείρεμα ...δεν - , την ίδια "νερόβραστη" απάντηση με τον daeman σκέφηκα _Εδώ, εγώ τουλάχιστον, δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα. Ονομαστική ή αιτιατική, ανάλογα με τη σύνταξη που θα ακολουθήσει_
Τελικά λίγο πολύ συμφωνούμε στο


> Βασικά, δε λέω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα: για μένα, σχεδόν anything goes.


 - δηλ. περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθόπιτα (εκτός και είναι από τα χεράκια μου, οπότε πάμε στις "αφύσικες συντάξεις" που λες)


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Και το απαραίτητο μουσικό διάλειμμα, από την πάσα Κώστα και tsioutsiou:


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2009)

Ένα συναφές παραλήρημα υπάρχει ήδη εδώ. Για εμβάθυνση θα πρέπει να (ξανα)φορέσω μάσκα και αναπνευστήρα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2009)

Αν είχα δει αυτό το νήμα, nickel, δε θ' άνοιγα καινούργιο. Αλλά το παλιό δεν είχε tag, όπως το δικό μου. Παρεμπιπτόντως, δε θα 'πρεπε άραγε, όταν διαβάζεις ένα νήμα που έχει tag, αυτό να εμφανίζεται;

@daeman: Ώστε εσύ είχες ανοίξει το Μπαρ του Χημικού;


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2009)

Παραληρήματος συνέχεια· πώς θα το προτιμούσατε: 
πολλοί από εκείνους τους 76.400 ανθρώπους ήταν Εβραίοι, ή
πολλοί από εκείνες τις 76.400 ανθρώπους ήταν Εβραίοι ;

Ακόμα:
1,25 εκατομμύριο, ή
1,25 εκατομμύρια

Προσωπικά, στο δεύτερο ετούτο, προτιμώ το πρώτο, αφού λέμε 1μισι εκατομμύριο και όχι 1μισι εκατομμύρια, και επίσης αφού λέμε 1 εκατομμύριο 250 χιλιάδες. Το 'χω δει όμως και 1,25 εκατομμύρια, και απορώ. Εσείς;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ακόμα:
> 1,25 εκατομμύριο, ή
> 1,25 εκατομμύρια
> 
> Προσωπικά, στο δεύτερο ετούτο, προτιμώ το πρώτο, αφού λέμε 1μισι εκατομμύριο και όχι 1μισι εκατομμύρια, και επίσης αφού λέμε 1 εκατομμύριο 250 χιλιάδες. Το 'χω δει όμως και 1,25 εκατομμύρια, και απορώ. Εσείς;


Όλοι εμείς (των θετικών επιστημών) νομίζω ότι θα σου πούμε με ένα στόμα: 1,25 *εκατομμύρια*. Έτσι διαβάζουμε αυτές τις μονάδες. Αν είναι λάθος, δεν ξέρω, αλλά έχει επικρατήσει. Right, Daeman;


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2009)

Βέβαια, το γνωρίζω. Και δε μου λες, επ' ευκαιρία, λέτε
0,75 λίτρο, ή 
0,75 λίτρα, ή 
0,75 του λίτρου ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2009)

Μάλλον φταίνει το κόμμα...:

1,25 εκατομμύρια
0,75 λίτρα _(αλλά επειδή οι θετικοί αισθανόμαστε και την ασυμμετρία του πληθυντικού στα λίτρα με το μικρότερο της μονάδας λέμε)_ και 0,75 του λίτρου... βασικά, συνήθως γράφουμε 0,75 l ή 0,75 lit και καθαρίζουμε... :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Όλοι εμείς (των θετικών επιστημών) νομίζω ότι θα σου πούμε με ένα στόμα: 1,25 *εκατομμύρια*. Έτσι διαβάζουμε αυτές τις μονάδες. Αν είναι λάθος, δεν ξέρω, αλλά έχει επικρατήσει. Right, Daeman;


 
Ακριβώς, Αλεξάνδρα. Πάντα και παντού, εφόσον εκφράζεται με δεκαδικό και όχι ενάμιση κλπ.

Και για τα λίτρα, Κώστα:
0,75 λίτρα, ή 
0,75 του λίτρου 
Το δεύτερο είναι ίσως πιο σωστό, όπως λέει και ο Δρ7χ, αλλά το πρώτο είναι θέμα τυποποίησης μάλλον, ώστε να γράφονται ομοιόμορφα όλες οι μονάδες μέτρησης, ανεξάρτητα αν η τιμή είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη μονάδα ή όχι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2009)

Ιδίως στον προφορικό λόγο, ο πληθυντικός είναι ο κανόνας: μηδέν κόμμα οχτώ λίτρα, ένα κόμμα πέντε κιλά. Τα ένας/μία/ένα και ενάμισης/μιάμιση/ενάμισι είναι τα μόνα που τη γλυτώνουν. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2009)

Costas said:


> Δεύτερου μοναδικού, αν άκουσα καλά. Άρα μοναδικός πια είναι ο έτερος...


Έφυγε και ο τελευταίος, μια βδομάδα αργότερα...


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2009)

Όσο μάλιστα παρατηρούσε [ο Ξέρξης] ότι όλο το τοπίο του Ελλήσποντου είχε εξαφανιστεί, λόγω του πλήθους των πλοίων και ότι επίσης όλες οι ακτές και οι πεδιάδες της Αβύδου ήταν κατάμεστες από τα στρατιωτικά του τμήματα, τότε πια ο Ξέρξης καλοτύχισε τον εαυτό του και μετά απ’ αυτό δάκρυσε.

Τον αντιλήφθηκε όμως ο από τον πατέρα θείος του Αρτάβανος, ο οποίος και πρώτος είχε εκθέσει σ’ αυτόν ελεύθερα την άποψή του, συμβουλεύοντας τον Ξέρξη να μην εκστρατεύσει εναντίον της Ελλάδας. Αυτός ο άνθρωπος λοιπόν, όταν πρόσεξε τον Ξέρξη να δακρύζει, τον ρώτησε τα εξής: «Βασιλιά, αλήθεια πόσο διαφορετικά πράγματα μεταξύ τους έχεις κάνει, και τώρα και λίγο πρωτύτερα! Πρώτα δηλαδή καλοτύχισες τον εαυτό σου και μετά δάκρυσες». Και εκείνος απάντησε: *«Με κατέλαβαν συναισθήματα λύπης, όταν ανα­λογίστηκα πόσο μικρή είναι η ανθρώπινη ζωή, μιας και από αυτούς όλους τους στρατιώτες, που είναι βέβαια τόσοι πολ­λοί, ύστερα από εκατό χρόνια, δε θα έχει επιβιώσει ούτε ένας»*.

ΗΡΟΔΟΤΟΣ – ΒΙΒΛΙΟ Ζ΄ 45-46

Από το μπλογκ Άτομα και Κενό.


----------

